# CPT Burn Care 2nd degree local?



## spstarke (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi all, 

Wondering if folks have thoughts about which burn care to use when the provider treats a 2nd degree burn with only local treatment (i.e. silvadene applied).

16000 specifies in the CPT that it's for 1st degree; when only local treatment is required,
whereas 16020 specifies that the provider uses dressings and/or debridement, for 2nd degree. 

What would you use if the PT got only local treatment (just silvadene oint. applied, no dressings or debr.) on a 2nd degree?

Thanks!

spstarke


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 7, 2010)

*2d degree burn*

16020 lay description (from Encoder Pro): 
The physician *applies dressing material(s)* and/or debrides a partial-thickness burn of blisters and nonviable or nonadherent tissue, initial or subsequent. The physician removes devitalized tissue or tissue that is contaminated by bacteria, foreign material, dead cells, or a crust. The wound is cleansed and a dressing is applied. Report 16020 for treatment of a small burn area, less than 5 percent of total body surface area;  (emphasis added by FTB)

Since this is has the *AND/OR* clarification in the procedure description, you can use this even when debridement is not required. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## nabernhardt (Jun 26, 2013)

could this be used for a 3rd degree burn?


----------

